
Show HN: Colleagues built free Tableau connector for Adobe Analytics, FB and more - ioanarebeca
http://cognetik.com/cloud-tableau-connector?utm_source=out&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nhc
======
ioanarebeca
Hello,

My colleagues built what we think is the first free Tableau Connector that
integrates Adobe Analytics, AdWords, Facebook Ads, FB Pages, Bing Ads and
Kochava data inside Tableau dashboards.

We're also getting ready to roll out a bunch of new features this week,
including data blocks, preview, custom calendars, and a Youtube connector.

Would you mind giving us your thoughts and/or feedback on it?

------
bigisland777
pretty cool tool

~~~
ioanarebeca
Thank you! Did you try it out?

